
AppWage – OpenSource iTunes connect reporter - hankinsoft
https://github.com/hankinsoft/AppWage
======
hankinsoft
Similar to the tool AppViz2, except open source. Downloads sales, reviews and
rankings. All data is stored locally on your own system. I've been using it to
track my own sales (and competitors ranks) for a few years now and figured I
would open source it.

